# So How Bad Does BLO Really Smell?



## econsigny (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm going to be finishing a top and bottom piece of walnut that's about 24" by 36" with most likely BLO or Tung Oil. Maybe Danish Oil.

Can I do it in my basement? What if it is not that well ventilated? Will I smell it in other parts of the house?

I've heard BLO smells stronger than say Danish Oil or a water based finish. How true is that?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I really like the smell of BLO and don't think it is offensive at all. Has a nutty/woody smell to me but it may be offensive to others. I'll be following this to see if I'm just wierd or if others like the smell also.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

BLO smells?


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I find BLO hardly has any smell at all, Danish Oil will definitely stink the house up. I wouldn't use either of them in a poorly ventilated space though.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

IMO, the odor of BLO is secondary to its best use as an incendiary accelerant. It turns walnut to a muddy brown while blurring any figure. If you must use a drying oil, try a light coat of pure raw tung oil. If the wood will see any service, a better finish would be a wipe-on oil poly. Or better yet, a solvent lacquer.


----------



## hokieman (Feb 14, 2008)

It ain't something you'd want your wife or girfriend to wear for perfume but it won't stink to high heaven. You could do it in the basement.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree with those who say BLO isn't strong-smelling at all. As Rob said, Danish oil smells much strronger.


----------



## karen12 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi newbie of course lol. What does BLO stand for?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Boiled Linseed Oil.


----------



## CubsFan (Feb 23, 2010)

I agree with everyone. Didn't have much of a smell to me. My dog, however, was crazy about the stuff. He's usually very quiet, but when he smelled the BLO he was barking and trying to get at it.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I find BLO actually pleasant and sweet smelling…


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

I agree with the others, BLO has a very nice smell to it.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Whew, Glad to know I'm not wierd after all!


----------



## doncutlip (Aug 30, 2008)

It might stink, but it's a good stink. Don't worry about it.


----------

